#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Free Spells >  >  >  Can someone help?

## Malice Intoxication

_ok...i need to know if someone could teach me how to do a physical summoning...cuz a spiritual one is messing with my health and emotions...plus i greatly desire to free what has been sealed_

----------


## Nether Kato

> _ok...i need to know if someone could teach me how to do a physical summoning...cuz a spiritual one is messing with my health and emotions...plus i greatly desire to free what has been sealed_


You're really determined to release Hokusmo aren't you? As much as I dislike this, I'll stick by if you need help with it. Don't say I didn't warn you if he turns out to be a madman. Demons are deceiving.. Especially when they're sealed..

----------


## Astral Eye

1 Know the spirits name. Names have power, so don't tell it yours

2 Make use of pentacles, they bind most spiris, and will protect youbfrom them if you stand in one

3 Ideally have 2 friends who are aware of what will happen, one to hellp you with the summoning and one who will stay away, and be aware of what's going on. They will keep an eye on you later

4 Know the spirit. If you post the name of who you wish to summon, myself or enougther member might be able to help.


GOOD LUCK  :Big Grin:

----------


## Malice Intoxication

> You're really determined to release Hokusmo aren't you? As much as I dislike this, I'll stick by if you need help with it. Don't say I didn't warn you if he turns out to be a madman. Demons are deceiving.. Especially when they're sealed..


yes....he doesnt deserve to be sealed and i owe him


To Astral Eye:
the name is Hokusmo... he's a shadow demon of some sort.. he's sealed because he was forced to by a man, whom we dont like to speak about... he is only sweet to me but mean to my friends... hence the reason why Nether is so skeptical.... if you or anyone else can help in any way... i'd appreciate it because i really wish to summon him and let him free of his seal

----------


## Astral Eye

1 Where is he sealed, in our world?, in an elemental plane, etc

2 Is their something guarding him?

3 Could their be traps?

4 What star sign his he aligned to if any?

----------


## Malice Intoxication

> 1 Where is he sealed, in our world?, in an elemental plane, etc
> 
> 2 Is their something guarding him?
> 
> 3 Could their be traps?
> 
> 4 What star sign his he aligned to if any?


1. he's sealed in a person's body in georgia
2. there's nothing that i saw other than the black flames but it didnt stop me from meeting with him
3. i dont recall him saying that there's any traps or seeing any
4. he hasnt told me his star sign....i could find out later tonight if it's necessary

----------


## Astral Eye

I will not be able to free him, but i'll do what I can to aid you. I may be able to "loosen" the bonds.

----------


## Malice Intoxication

> I will not be able to free him, but i'll do what I can to aid you. I may be able to "loosen" the bonds.


that can work...cuz i cant break it...i was warned though that becuz of....well a certain reason...that i dont have enough energy for a summoning and that i'll need to energy feed for me to gain the energy to do so....any pointers?

----------


## chestermccoy

If you need energy you could try channeling. Or, to be less traditional, use techniques of psychic vampirism.

----------


## Dajai

Reading this caused me to consider the OP would hold an interest in psychic vampirism.

As for energy - you need not use your own. There is more than you need all around you. Further than this, we are all capable of channelling energy towards a goal from the past and present.

Working in the present, have yourself send energy to yourself, visualised working in the future and know the time and place of the working. Then, when this time arrives, working in the present, you will be supported by the energy you sent from what will then be the past. 

This will leave time for recovery and also allow for massive channelling potential, depending on how much time you have.

----------


## Astral Eye

I'll try to make it easier for you. When are you going to be trying the summoning?

----------


## Malice Intoxication

> I'll try to make it easier for you. When are you going to be trying the summoning?


as soon as possible...i want to free him sooner than later

----------


## Astral Eye

If you could give me a date, preferably at least in a week advance notice, but not at a weekend. I'm sorry but I can't do it then.

----------


## Malice Intoxication

> If you could give me a date, preferably at least in a week advance notice, but not at a weekend. I'm sorry but I can't do it then.


I can aim for Monday of next week...if that fits to your schedule. i can do it at any time of the day :] just tell me what time works for you

----------


## Nether Kato

Here's the info I've gathered from him.. Hokusmo is a Shadow Demon Lord who has a very vicious attitude to anyone who isn't Malice. He has black and red eyes, his human disguise has a set of wings that come out. He definitely hates the company of Fallen Angels [because he's an ass]. Um, he's very sexual towards Malice and wants her [another reason why I dislike this], he wants to rip apart the person who had chained him to where he is now, he hates that his very essence is destroying her health, he hates that her energy is weak because of him, and he cares a lot about her.

He normally just wants to hold Malice when he is summoned but knows it will do no good in a spiritual form, so he curses that he isn't in his physical form. He enjoys the sight of blood. His star sign is Gemini. He taunts my thoughts when I'm near him, trying to push me away. Uh, what else, oh.. He also leaves marks on Malice. Like scratches along her shoulders.

----------


## Malice Intoxication

> Here's the info I've gathered from him.. Hokusmo is a Shadow Demon Lord who has a very vicious attitude to anyone who isn't Malice. He has black and red eyes, his human disguise has a set of wings that come out. He definitely hates the company of Fallen Angels [because he's an ass]. Um, he's very sexual towards Malice and wants her [another reason why I dislike this], he wants to rip apart the person who had chained him to where he is now, he hates that his very essence is destroying her health, he hates that her energy is weak because of him, and he cares a lot about her.
> 
> He normally just wants to hold Malice when he is summoned but knows it will do no good in a spiritual form, so he curses that he isn't in his physical form. He enjoys the sight of blood. His star sign is Gemini. He taunts my thoughts when I'm near him, trying to push me away. Uh, what else, oh.. He also leaves marks on Malice. Like scratches along her shoulders.


lol... he doesnt like you nor the S.D.S... he also doesnt like big brother or daddy nor does he like natasamu....and i know he wants me, its obvious but all i want to do is free him... there's not going to be a relationship between us

----------


## Astral Eye

How's next monday, 7:00 PM, GM. I'll be ready. Word of warning, I may end up having to push him out, and this may make him angry. Would you like me to have my daimon to travell to you? As protection. If so his name is Rayzour (pronounced like razor)

good luck

----------


## Malice Intoxication

> How's next monday, 7:00 PM, GM. I'll be ready. Word of warning, I may end up having to push him out, and this may make him angry. Would you like me to have my daimon to travell to you? As protection. If so his name is Rayzour (pronounced like razor)
> 
> good luck


i wont need protection but thanks :] and GM?

----------


## Astral Eye

I ment to put GMT, Grenage Mean Time!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Malice Intoxication

> I ment to put GMT, Grenage Mean Time!


lol....ok....how many hours apart is it from the eastern time zone?

----------

